# Surprise Yard Visitor



## jaybird0827 (Jul 12, 2008)

This morning we discovered an Eastern Box Turtle on our lawn. We suspect she may have a home in a safe place near the storm drain that goes between our house and our next door.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## TimV (Jul 12, 2008)

How cool! Out here they're so rare; all we get is a very rare desert tortoise and a pond turtle.

You're so fortunate!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 12, 2008)

She doesn't appear to be as impressed with you as you were with her. 

Does anyone know, are Box Turtles as long lived as other turtles? For example, I read recently that they have discovered Snapping Turtles with Civil War musket balls embedded in their shells. And who knows how old the poor turtle was when he was shot in the first place.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 12, 2008)

Talk about collateral damge!


----------

